# Minecraft port 25565



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I've got a problem when i setup a new server my friend can't join it. I've forwarded my ports etc..Portchecking tool says that 25565UDP is open, but 25565TCP is closed. I've tried almost everything. Turned off firewall, made exeptions. Hope you guys can help me.

Here's some info:
I'm using AVG Internet Security antivirus
My router is Thomson 585v7
And i'm using windows 7 ultimate 32 bit.


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

Also do you think router's firmware downgrade would help?
TIGER TELEVISION: THOMSON TG585v7 modem vs. XBOX LIVE
Although is xbox live, but maybe it has something to do with port 25565 too?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

What exactly is the error that your friend gets when he tries to join? 

Is he inputting the :25565 after putting your external IP address into the Multiplayer menu?

Is the server info set to your IP address? Have you set a static IP address to your computer so the port is always open on your computer's IP address?


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

Elvenleader3 said:


> What exactly is the error that your friend gets when he tries to join?
> 
> Is he inputting the :25565 after putting your external IP address into the Multiplayer menu?
> 
> Is the server info set to your IP address? Have you set a static IP address to your computer so the port is always open on your computer's IP address?


My friend get's the error connection:timed out. And yes he is putting :25565 after my ip. server-ip: in properties is empty, and my IP is static.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Find out the IP address of your computer and put whatever it is as the server-ip in the properties, then save.


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

Already tried that before, sadly, no luck with that.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

What is the IP address you are putting in?


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

Into the server properties: My pc's IP.
My friend is putting my ip, which i get from whatismyip.com.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you copy and paste everything in the properties file?


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

#Minecraft server properties
#Wed Aug 03 12:50:25 EEST 2011
level-name=world
allow-nether=true
view-distance=10
spawn-monsters=true
online-mode=true
spawn-animals=true
max-players=20
server-ip=
pvp=true
level-seed=
server-port=25565
allow-flight=false
white-list=false

As I said, I already tried the server ip. It didn't help. And some people say that it's better to leave it blank.


----------

